# Leviton vs pass and seymour



## Knauer (Jun 6, 2011)

One of our supply houses is offering U.S. special pricing if we switch to leviton and give them at least 75k/yr in sales (we have been spending that much for the past few years) 

My question is which one do you use for devices and why? 

Thanks
Knauer


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

$75K is a ton on devices. A am a P&S fan though. Although the Leviton motions switches are much better.


----------



## drewsserviceco (Aug 1, 2014)

P&S or cooper. Kinda prejudiced against Leviton.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Both have pluses and minuses in resi grade. Personally, I use all Leviton and most suppliers stock it here. I hate the matte finish of the P&S Trademaster plates. It gets dirty very easily. I also like Leviton GFCI's better as well. 

When it comes to commercial and industrial devices, I think P&S is better but I don't shop at any suppliers that carry it, therefore I stick with Leviton.


----------



## Knauer (Jun 6, 2011)

Why? I do hate the TR stamped on the face of the device and the glossy look for leviton, but that's all I can think of for negatives. 

We pretty much only do new construction so devices up the wazoo.


----------



## cad99 (Feb 19, 2012)

P&S deceives all the way. levition recepts and cover plates I want to take a hammer to. Also those cheap 8-32 screws on there keyless lamps holders go in the trash immediately. 


Living the dream one nightmare at a time.


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

i like the leviton gfci slimline. they do fit better in a small box. other than that they all have a + or- or two


----------



## Jhellwig (Jun 18, 2014)

Leviton resi stuff is junk. Switches junk out of the box and the dumb raised ring on the receptacles is awful looking. 

I don't mind their gfcis and spec grade or higher stuff.


----------



## freeagnt54 (Aug 6, 2008)

I think p&s plates are the best and the devices I don't have a preference.


----------



## Vintage Sounds (Oct 23, 2009)

Leviton is crappy in the resi area, but once you get into commercial grade, I'd say they're good. Still like P&S or Hubbell better all around.

Leviton does make my favourite dimmer though - the Vizia+.


----------



## Tiger (Jan 3, 2008)

P&S especially GFCIs. Many years ago I used Leviton exclusively until I had one break in my hands. Then I tried P&S and felt like I was holding a commercial-grade Leviton. Might be different now. I replace a lot of old Leviton GFCIs with P&S.


----------



## Rollie73 (Sep 19, 2010)

I use a truckload of Leviton devices and plates every year. All spec/commercial grade. Just trimmed out a job with over 500 Leviton devices....all spec grade decora style and the plates SUCK!!! They all broke way too easily. 
A half turn extra and it cracks, bump it one way or the other to level it out and it cracks. Pure junk plates.


----------



## Tiger (Jan 3, 2008)

Rollie73 said:


> I use a truckload of Leviton devices and plates every year. All spec/commercial grade. Just trimmed out a job with over 500 Leviton devices....all spec grade decora style and the plates SUCK!!! They all broke way too easily.
> A half turn extra and it cracks, bump it one way or the other to level it out and it cracks. Pure junk plates.


P&S covers are unbreakable nylon.


----------



## Big Pickles (Oct 25, 2014)

Tiger said:


> P&S covers are unbreakable nylon.


So are leviton midway plates.


----------



## Rollie73 (Sep 19, 2010)

Tiger said:


> P&S covers are unbreakable nylon.


Exactly......they're the ones I like to use but I'm way out of town on this job, I'm not even in the same province this time, and the supplier I'm dealing with here in Alberta doesn't stock P&S.

I usually buy P&S cover plates. I usually use Leviton devices with Stainless Steel cover plates (very common spec for them at home) but this job spec'd for the plastic plates.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

At least Leviton still makes a percentage of their product line in the USA. P&S is almost completely made in Mexico and China now.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

I am fine using and installing Leviton. It's usually the installer that screws up the device and gives Leviton a bad name. Like anything else they are not always perfect and neither is Pass and Seymour. In fact, I bet if i KEPT track the P&S I'll bet gave me more trouble!


----------



## mdnitedrftr (Aug 21, 2013)

We use TONS of Leviton for resi. Im not the biggest fan of the stuff. When they switched over to their slim GFIs, I was replacing defective units like they were going out of style. They seemed to have fixed that problem, but it left a bad taste in my mouth.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

PS plates, the brittle small sized ones of anyone elses line suck. Not fond of the glossy finish, but can see the cleaning thing. Orange towels take care of finger prints easily. Like the shallow Leviton GFCI, but use PS more often. The rest of the devices on the resi side, not too concerned.


----------

